# Contest hunts and clubs.



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Do any of you folks belong to predator hunting clubs? That's a subject close to my heart, I've not only belonged to predator hunting clubs, I've started a couple of em. Clubs can and are alot of fun, they also have some political pull that we could always use. If you don't belong to a club and you have one in your area check it out. 
Contest hunts, now that's an interesting subject for some. It's only natural to want to be the best or beat someone at there own game. Have any of you ever competed in a predator hunt? How did you do? Many predator hunting clubs have club sponsered hunts, then they have World and National hunts. You got a story? lets hear it.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't belong to any clubs. An as far as I know we don't have any in southern Nevada, I have completed in several hunts they have them in the county north of me every winter I go just for the fun don't care how I do the last hunt I was was held in southern Utah my partner and myself came in third in that hunt we got 7 yotes in a 36 hour hunt. the winning team came in with 14 yotes 2 foxes.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Skinner, I only know of one club in Nevada and they sponser the World hunt when they have it in Elko. Not really a true predator hunting club in the Silver state that I ever heard of, I don't understand that with all the predator hunters in Nevada now.

Believe it or not, I won the Nevada state predator hunting championship back in 77 :sniper: . The hunt was held out of California, I believe my partner and I got 17 or 18 coyotes.

That same year I also won the California state day hunt championship :sniper: , the Team championship :sniper: and the Field championship :sniper: ....Had a good year that year lol.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I have got to agree it seems strange that we don't have any real predator hunting clubs.
I did hear a rumor about a year ago about one being started here, it was going to be afillated with the southern Cal predator hunters.
I think it fell through because no one over on are side want to sign a pledge to be come Democrate and sign some paper stating we would not hurt any critters be they large or small and we would have to hug a tree every time we went out in to the field  :lol:  
just kidding don't take it serious


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Skinner, I was in a predator hunting in S. California for 25 years. Believe me, these guys didn't hug trees, they killed lots of predators. I know of the club you are talking about, it's in Central California. It would be a good thing if you guys in Nevada got one going, hell, I'd join it just to help the Nevadans out.


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I have some friends that are in a local club around where I live, I was wondering what advantage it would be to join for 10 bucks a yr. I was told they would pay a 25$ bounty for every coyote you kill.. But you can sell the hids yourself for 35$ or so Im told.. I was wondering if it was just a money scam..

I have asked for more info on the club but still havent herd anything back.. :-?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Chuck W, if it's a real club they have to have a federal ID number for tax reasons if they are non-profit. They'd have a meeting place and a date and time. Maybe club hats etc.
I didn't know you had that many coyotes in WV to need a bounty system? A $25 bounty sounds a little fishy as does the $35 for a pelt in that area. I'd check it out real good before I jumped. Good luck


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah it does seem fishy, I dont know of any meeting place that they have used. All I know is a few guys I work with brought it up that they haved joined they are sposed to get me some brochures on this club. I thought it sounded funny when they told me about it.

As for the number of coyotes in my area, the numbers have grown in leaps and bounds the past few years. The DNR have went so far as to approve a night season and the use of E-calls "not allowed till now". We have some restrictions on gun and cal. used at night rim-fire only, and the use of a Red or Amber lens only on spotlights. As for day hunts its year round no holds bared as far as gun and cal. to be used. Seeing how I live in a county that only allows you to use a Bow only for deer, kinda makes me believe the population is riseing. I know the number of live stock kills are on the rise.

As for that club time will tell if it is honest or not! :-?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Good to hear night hunting is open. Believe me it's a whole new world. Lot's of things to learn about hunting the 2nd and 3rd shifts. I'll be more then happy to help, I have been hunting at night since 64.

Well, I hope the club is for real and you get hooked on it, they are fun and you'll meet lots of people that like to do what you like to do.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I for one have know idea as how to start a club. besides I think most people around here would want some kind of slot machine card attached to anything that as the word club in it  
if you have any ideas send them on.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah skinner you're probably right. :lol: It's not that hard to start a club, I've started 3 clubs. All you need are some by-laws and I have some lol. You just put up some home made posters ( with a phone number for info ) in the local gun clubs, sporting good stores and gun shops. Have a time and a place for a meeting. At the meeting elect all the officers and give your club a name. It's that easy.


----------

